# Jaffel Iron



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

We camped in the Redwoods last week at Jedediah Smith State Park and while we were there our friends treated to a meal made with a Jaffel iron over the campfire. A Jaffel is basically a type of sandwich that is grilled over a campfire in a two-handled sandwich toaster. You butter or put olive oil on one side of a piece of bread and put it butter side down into one half of the Jaffel iron and push it down to make a bowl. Then you add ingredients - in our case chicken, roasted red peppers, mushrooms, and cheese. The you cover that with another slice of bread (butter side up) and close the iron. Put it over the fire and the edges of bread will burn to a crisp and break off - we cooked our for around 5-6 minutes and they were delicious. You can do breakfast this way as well, just do put cooked bacon in the bread or saugage and an egg and cook it up - Yummy!

Ok - the point of this post.... I have looked all over the web and cannot find anywhere to purchase a jaffel iron. there was one on ebay but would require me to have it sent from Australia. Any thoughts on where I might be able to get one?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I've seen them at Camping World, LL Bean, and a few other outdoor outfitters, but here are a a bunch of links from P_ie Iron.com_.....Pie Iron search

The tool you refer to is generically called a "Pie Iron" and, yes, they are wonderfull!!! I met them many years ago at Girl Scout Camp where we made delicious meals and deserts with them. Try them with pie filling between the bread slices..... hmmmmmmmmmmm! ....and grilled cheese & ham takes on new meaning!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We like to use Pillsbury Croissant dough and fill it with cream cheese, brown sugar, and cinnamon or can also use any canned pie filling you want, with or without the cream cheese. I haven't tried it yet but I saw this suggestion on another forum and thought it sounded yummy.......canned lemon pie filling and a marshmallow to make a lemon meringue pie of sorts.

We bought our pie irons at Walmart and Wholesale Sports. They are sold any where camping supplies are sold.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Here's a link to the company that we have used there products for probably 30+ years:C. Palmer  I think the one you are talking about is their Pudgie Pie Model.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Also called Hobo-Pie makers. Up in canada you can buy them home hardware, home depot, canadian tire ect...

Should be able to find them at Ace Hardware in the states, at least I think tahts where I saw them when I was down south in montana.

I personally like to make home made pizza pops in my hobo pie makers. That and bacon/egg/tomato in the mornings. YUMMMMM

Kos


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Get the cast iron model...not the metal type.

This link might help...

http://www.pieiron.com/designs.htm


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Get the cast iron model...not the metal type.
> 
> This link might help...
> 
> http://www.pieiron.com/designs.htm


That would be 2 votes for pieiron.com ("Great minds....".....Jim







)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Get the cast iron model...not the metal type.
> 
> This link might help...
> 
> http://www.pieiron.com/designs.htm


Great link OC








They even have Jaffle irons


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I've seen them at Camping World, LL Bean, and a few other outdoor outfitters, but here are a a bunch of links from P_ie Iron.com_.....Pie Iron search


Hey Judi!
Great link!!









ok, so that makes two of us that unintentionally disregarded overlooked your link







(but OC's link did have photos and descriptions







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Get the cast iron model...not the metal type.
> 
> This link might help...
> 
> http://www.pieiron.com/designs.htm


That would be 2 votes for pieiron.com ("Great minds....".....Jim







)
[/quote]

I see your link know. Sometimes I just read over them when they aren't a normal link.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> ok, so that makes two of us that unintentionally disregarded overlooked your link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neener neener neener.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ok, so that makes two of us that unintentionally disregarded overlooked your link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neener neener neener.....







[/quote]
For he who couldn't otherwise find the info, eh?


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Like he said, make sure you get the cast iron not the allummminnum garbage.. The cast iron cook much more evenly than the metal ones, and they last much longer.

Kos


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Do you hold these over the fire or stick them in the hot coals? Some of these cast iron suckers weigh 5 lbs!

I guess you probably wouldn't want to hand one to your five year old and say "now hold on and don't drop this"








Hobo Toddler Pies might not go over too well in the camping community


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Do you hold these over the fire or stick them in the hot coals? Some of these cast iron suckers weigh 5 lbs!
> 
> I guess you probably wouldn't want to hand one to your five year old and say "now hold on and don't drop this"
> 
> ...


You put them in the coals.....enjoy your drink....flip....enjoy more of your drink...open and enjoy. They are really good on a cool/cold night.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We have aluminum ones and they seem to work fine for us. We chose aluminum over cast iron, even though I'm sure the cast iron ones are better, because they were lighter and cheaper. We probably don't use them as much as others do though so that may be a factor.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a set of vintage Toas-tite pie irons or mountain pie makers made of cast aluminum. James


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We have a couple of cast aluminum pie-irons that we bought at Wal-Mart. They work just fine, and ours have a teflon lining. It sure makes them easy to clean.

The aluminum ones are more prone to burning your meal, but with a little practice and experience, we have gotten good at cooking with them.

We like to make toasted ham & cheese sandwiches, but my daughter especially likes to make cherry pies with them. We butter two slices of white bread (on the outside surfaces), add a little cinnamon and sugar to the butter, and then put canned cherry pie filling in the center. Mmmmmmmm! Good!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> ....my daughter especially likes to make cherry pies with them. We butter two slices of white bread (on the outside surfaces), add a little cinnamon and sugar to the butter, and then put canned cherry pie filling in the center. Mmmmmmmm! Good!


then toss on a scoop or two of vanilla ice cream....oh man, that is NICE!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

jetjane said:


> We have aluminum ones and they seem to work fine for us. We chose aluminum over cast iron, even though I'm sure the cast iron ones are better, because they were lighter and cheaper. We probably don't use them as much as others do though so that may be a factor.


I would think aluminum would be OK too and it should cook faster than cast iron sense aluminum conducts heat better than cast iron.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

My favorite thing to make with these are little pizzas, a bit of canned pizza sauce a few chunks of cooked sausage and some cheese a few minutes in the fire and it done!

My problem with the aluminum ones is the fire is too hot and they melt!


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

We have both cast iron and aluminum, both work fine. My favorite sandwich in them is a plain old PB&J, love the warm peanut butter. My wife and son love to make a 'smore sandwich. White bread, marshmellow, chocolate bar and a little peanut butter.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for the link, folks; these look fantastic! I'll have to get one soon~


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Am I the only one whose mouth is watering? I'm STARVING!

Will someone please tuck this in your brain and remind us about these in the Fall for Christmas presents? My feeble brain will forget!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Get the cast iron model...not the metal type.
> 
> This link might help...
> 
> http://www.pieiron.com/designs.htm


I agree with the cast iron model







. A word of advice from experience is to stay away from the double cast iron model. It's really heavy







.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

MMMM...Cherry or Raspberry pie filling...a coupla squares of chocolate...MMMMM

Ah, Pudgie Pies! I was glad to see this post. I have to buy new irons--believe it or not, one of the things we lost in the crash last year were our pie irons! They were stored under the trailer, and the handles were all snapped off and bent when the trailer was hit. Perfectly seasoned cast iron, too.... my son bent some of the handles back by jumping on them and smacking them with a rock, but I'm not sure they'll last.








Ah, well, time to get some new ones! Thanks for the link!


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

4H1DinaOB said:


> We camped in the Redwoods last week at Jedediah Smith State Park and while we were there our friends treated to a meal made with a Jaffel iron over the campfire. A Jaffel is basically a type of sandwich that is grilled over a campfire in a two-handled sandwich toaster. You butter or put olive oil on one side of a piece of bread and put it butter side down into one half of the Jaffel iron and push it down to make a bowl. Then you add ingredients - in our case chicken, roasted red peppers, mushrooms, and cheese. The you cover that with another slice of bread (butter side up) and close the iron. Put it over the fire and the edges of bread will burn to a crisp and break off - we cooked our for around 5-6 minutes and they were delicious. You can do breakfast this way as well, just do put cooked bacon in the bread or saugage and an egg and cook it up - Yummy!
> 
> Ok - the point of this post.... I have looked all over the web and cannot find anywhere to purchase a jaffel iron. there was one on ebay but would require me to have it sent from Australia. Any thoughts on where I might be able to get one?


We bought ours from a local outdoor sportman warehouse store... Definetly get the cast irons ones though,,, We have made some yummy things with our... Like---- Pizzas, and one of my fav's is a bluberry dessert... Just use the bread/ butter, then in the middle put a little cream cheese & your choice of pie filling, yummy and good luck..... Kelle


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GoodTimes said:


> Am I the only one whose mouth is watering? I'm STARVING!
> 
> Will someone please tuck this in your brain and remind us about these in the Fall for Christmas presents? My feeble brain will forget!


Don't waste another summer waiting...get yourself a June present.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Can't figure out why I am so hungry...


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

I am hungry after reading all those delicious recipies!







I will check out Sportsman's Wherehouse for the single cast iron ones.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

4H1DinaOB said:


> We camped in the Redwoods last week at Jedediah Smith State Park and while we were there our friends treated to a meal made with a Jaffel iron over the campfire. A Jaffel is basically a type of sandwich that is grilled over a campfire in a two-handled sandwich toaster. You butter or put olive oil on one side of a piece of bread and put it butter side down into one half of the Jaffel iron and push it down to make a bowl. Then you add ingredients - in our case chicken, roasted red peppers, mushrooms, and cheese. The you cover that with another slice of bread (butter side up) and close the iron. Put it over the fire and the edges of bread will burn to a crisp and break off - we cooked our for around 5-6 minutes and they were delicious. You can do breakfast this way as well, just do put cooked bacon in the bread or saugage and an egg and cook it up - Yummy!
> 
> Ok - the point of this post.... I have looked all over the web and cannot find anywhere to purchase a jaffel iron. there was one on ebay but would require me to have it sent from Australia. Any thoughts on where I might be able to get one?


I know this is an old thread, but, I'm new to the group and am looking at all that's on here. We bought 2 cast iron double pie irons at Dick's Sporting Goods."]Dick's Sporting Goods[/url]. Yes, they are heavy. But, we feel they will last us many years. We have been averaging camping 2 weekends a month so far this summer and we use them at least once every time. An apple pie is the best so far. We use the refrigerator pie crust.


----------

